# first step cure



## karen123111 (Apr 10, 2017)

so I am like everyone around here this problem is destroying every second in my life. It all started in school. and right now I am still in school but I have this problem of not attending classes to avoid the whole situation. I will be posting step I am taking maybe I can help someone with the same problem. I have leaky gas problem that I can't find a cure to. I tried everything from filtered underwear to chlorophyll pills nothing worked. It started to damage me socially academically psychologically and mentally.

My advice here to everyone go to a psychiatric I don't care if it is physical or psychological or mental. because if it is physical it is affecting you mentally and if it is mentally it is affecting you physically. the first step you need to take is to talk to someone and be open about this problem which took me 2 years of my life to get to this point BTW. if you are in school or university go to the counseling center, they will help you believe me. many students have this problem that they can't survive attending classes. but when you go to the counseling center and talk wit someone. they can contact the disability services because it is a problem affecting your performance and grades. and the counselor can just point out to the instructors that you have a problem with attendance without any explanation. So you can skip classes without affecting your grades and feel more comfortable around the school.

this was my first right step that in a long time I took. I believe that all the steps I took before weren't this effective. Please let me know in the comments about your opinion.


----------

